# Where Can I Rent a Boat and fish in the Red river?



## kurby40 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all I hope someone can help me find a place to fish on the Red River. A few years back we went fishing on the Red at Fargo, a place called I Catch Big Cats. It was great but Dennis isn't in the bisness any more. We stayed in a cabin close to the river, and had a boat to use anytime. Is there any place like this on the Red in ND, or MI? We really don't want to go to Canada.I would appricate any information you can give me.
Thanks Kurby


----------



## kurby40 (Mar 1, 2009)

Can anyone just give me a direction to look? Anything would be appreacated.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Try contacting RiverKeepers

http://riverkeepers.org/index.php/projects


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

kurby40 said:


> We really don't want to go to Canada.


Why not...the cats will be all that much bigger.

At the very least I would at least go to Drayton.


----------



## kurby40 (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks triwithzinger I will check it out.


----------



## kurby40 (Mar 1, 2009)

I was planing on going to Draton, but the guy there dosen't rent boats anymore. Still looking at it as a posabality, if the Red dosen't wash it away. Will this high water now efect the fishing this summer?


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

I can't think of anyone who rents boats on the Red but there is a guide service that operates all up and down the Red www.redrivercatfish.com They can get you on the river I'm sure.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Try www.reelinonthered.com

*Reelin' on the Red*
12155 3rd street South
Moorhead, MN 56560
ph: 218-790-2943
alt: 701-238-4898
[email protected]


----------

